# All day yesterday



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

The humane society was on ABC with their annual tele-a-thon. 

I stopped watching at 7 but so far they had raised $300,000. 
They had a BUNCH of dogs/cats for adoption, I almost went down there because there was a baby Maltese. He was SO little. I guess he was already taken


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

I didnt know abc held these things ?







but that is sooo great thats alot of money i hope it is shared well to all the organizations.







thanks for sharing.


----------

